# IVF - Go Ahead



## Dizzydi (Jun 21, 2010)

I've been given the green light!!

Unfortunately I have to wait for the results of my smear test I had done on Friday. But once I get that it is all systems go.

The clinic have explained everything to me and it is not as scary and daughting as I thought it would be,

Can give myself the injects I need and only require a few blood tests over two week period before extraction - I had in my head every day!!

They will only implant one egg tho cause of the diabetes - I was hoping they would do two.

So here to getting my smear result and then starting.


'Happy Happy Happy'


----------



## am64 (Jun 21, 2010)

brilliant news dizzy fingers crossed sweetie good luck xxxx


----------



## rachelha (Jun 21, 2010)

Great news - fingers and everything else crossed for you

Rx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 21, 2010)

congratulations , great news xx


----------



## cazscot (Jun 21, 2010)

Fantastic news  x


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 21, 2010)

That's brilliant news, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Steff (Jun 28, 2010)

Totally and utterley brill news Di everything is crossed hun xxx


----------



## Casper (Jun 29, 2010)

Great news - I have been down this route, and no, it is not as bad as everyone seems to think.  I did my own injections too, sometimes painful though because of the size of needle needed to hit muscle deep down.

Don't know why only one egg though, I had two put back, and both took.  Might be with the added risk of multiple birth.

It all good though!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi Casper

I plan on doing my own injections. We have lots of twins in the family already. Husband Father is an identical and also has twin brothers. My grandma is also a twin - so hence only one & I think because of the diabetes.

In therory I should be able to start with my next cycle - kinda excited but also a bit scared!! I'm gonna try and take some time of work from the extraction and until after they implant (unpaid) - I can't take the risk of work knowing what is going on and I want to be able to releax and not have to worry and stress out about work.

So here's to fingers crossed

Di x


----------



## Chrissie (Jun 29, 2010)

How exciting that's great news  xx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks everyone.

I got a clears smear so hopefully I can start in just over two weeks time !!

Here's to keeping everything crossed except the you know whats...lol....xx


----------



## Steff (Jul 8, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I got a clears smear so hopefully I can start in just over two weeks time !!
> 
> Here's to keeping everything crossed except the you know whats...lol....xx



Brill news Di 

xxx lol all is crossed


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 8, 2010)

good luck and try to have  a lots of positives thoughts


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great news....we'll watch this space.

Willing you the luck from down South that it all takes first time...as above think positive! 

Bernie xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations, Stay postitive  xx


----------

